# How to convert AEB 1.8T to Megasquirt



## radics1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi,
i start here a new topic,where i want to write down everything,what i know.
So i decided to run MS2 V3 ,but there are several problems.MS doesnt seem to support the TB idle control.In PWM warmup it idles good until you put the pedal,after this it holds the TB still open.In PWM closed loop i was able to have it idling so far so good,but it was sometimes not holding the rpm targets.
From some reasons (Tacho,A/C control,etc...)i decided to use the stock ecu to control these things,and let the MS using for fuel,ignition and boost control.I want to run the idle control from the stock ecu,tomorrow i will see if it works.
Well now i have to splice in to the harness,and spit some inputs with the stock ecu,and cut the wires for injectors,ignition and boost control solenoid.
I also cutted the O2 signal wire,because i use WBO,and i am afraid,that 5V can hurt the stock ecu on the input side...
So i keep posting here,and i will write down,what i get out of the car.
I am using stock cops in Wasted spart format,i made a suitable adaptor cable to bypass the bosch 211 module.
reply here if you want to know more how to keep the A/C in your B5 with MS.


----------



## radics1 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: How to convert AEB 1.8T to Megasquirt (radics1)*

Well,now its working pretty good with stock ecu kept in place.
Here is the how to:
This writeup is for the 5 connector ecu,AEB with 3 pin coils!
"S" means Share, "C" means cable to cut,wired only to MS
S A10,A15 => DB19 Sensor ground
S A14 => DB22 TPS Signal
C A11 => DB23 O2 signal (i cut here the calbe because using WBO)
S A5 => DB21 CLT
S A2 => DB20 IAT
S B16 => DB24 VR+
S B15 => DB 19 VR-
C B14=> BIP IGN cyl 4
C B13 => BIP IGN cyl 3
C B5 => BIP IGN Cyl 1
C B6 => BIP IGN cyl 2
S D10 => 28 12v+
C D3 => Fidle (30) or boost control 
S E11 E12 => DB8-11 Ground
C E1,E5 => DB 32-33 INJ cyl 1-3
C E2,E6 => DB 34-35 INJ cyl 2-4 
For the Bosch 211 module i build an adapter cable,wich is in place of 211 module,so the module is not used!
Here how it works (Wasted spark):
5Pin side 4 pin side
Pin 5 goes to Pin 1
Pin 4 Pin 4
PIn 2 Pin 2
Pin 1 Pin 3
It is necessary to use the 4 bips,and fired them from Spark A and Spark B in Wasted spark format.I made the resistors on the Proto area,Bips are on the top case,in the MS.I used 750R resistors.


----------



## radics1 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: How to convert AEB 1.8T to Megasquirt (radics1)*

Ignition table.Please take a look,hopely it is not too agressive on the stock small k03 turbo










_Modified by radics1 at 1:55 PM 3-2-2009_


----------



## hsbr (Nov 10, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Great idea! this will come in handy once i start working on mine soon here.


----------



## radics1 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (hsbr)*

Well, wiring in is not easy,but it can be made!


----------



## radics1 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (radics1)*

Jhax post your question here,i closed the PM window somehow...


----------



## radics1 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (radics1)*

Jhax,sorry i cant remember,what do you wanted to ask,i get a PM from you,but i closed it before i read it,i thinked it is a pop up....


----------

